# K-ton 10/25



## Puck it (Oct 24, 2013)

Anyone going besides me?


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 24, 2013)

Wait, did you get rid of your Cannon pass for K?


----------



## Puck it (Oct 24, 2013)

St. Bear said:


> Wait, did you get rid of your Cannon pass for K?



Now, that would be ridiculous.  I have an express card for K-ton.


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 24, 2013)

Oh, I thought Fri was for season passholders only.

There's definitely a small possibility I'll be there next year.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Now, that would be ridiculous.  I have an express card for K-ton.


Express cards will be charged $25 according to the K website.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 24, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> Express cards will be charged $25 according to the K website.




I hope they charge me the $25 instead of using my freebie for buying before 10/17


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 24, 2013)

Puck it said:


> I hope they charge me the $25 instead of using my freebie for buying before 10/17



I was wrong. I'm not sure if this is your freebie.

From K website: "Express Card holders will be charged $25 for all ages on Friday, October  25, unless you purchased your express card prior to October 17, 2013 in  which case your first day is on us." 

I'd call for verification.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 24, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I was wrong. I'm not sure if this is your freebie.
> 
> From K website: "Express Card holders will be charged $25 for all ages on Friday, October 25, unless you purchased your express card prior to October 17, 2013 in which case your first day is on us."
> 
> I'd call for verification.



I did ask yesterday and they said yes it be my free day, but that is okay.  I will get two or three more at $25 before Thanksgiving.  The seventh will be free again.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 24, 2013)

Puck it said:


> Anyone going besides me?



I wish...Looking forward to the trip report...


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 24, 2013)

We want pics!


----------



## Puck it (Oct 24, 2013)

We file report.   Guns on Upper East Fall too.


----------

